# Exo Terra Biotize in UK?



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knows any online shops in UK that sell Exo Terra Biotize? or is there another product that does the same job.
Its for my geckos waterfall. i took it out a few months back but i wanna put it back in when i next do a full clean, but want to make the water as clean & safe as possible...obviously i will do regular water changes too.

*Please dont comment telling me how bad waterfalls are and that i shouldnt bother with them ect. Ive heard it all before, I appreciate those people are just trying to help but I think this is something id like to experiment with and see for myself. :whistling2:

Cheers: victory:


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

stuart87 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows any online shops in UK that sell Exo Terra Biotize? or is there another product that does the same job.
> Its for my geckos waterfall. i took it out a few months back but i wanna put it back in when i next do a full clean, but want to make the water as clean & safe as possible...obviously i will do regular water changes too.
> 
> *Please dont comment telling me how bad waterfalls are and that i shouldnt bother with them ect. Ive heard it all before, I appreciate those people are just trying to help but I think this is something id like to experiment with and see for myself. :whistling2:
> ...


Problem is here, anyone that could help you, will most likely not advise you for the sake of your reptiles.

Just clean the waterfall and replace the water every 24 - 32hours.

Just before we go down the 'they have bodies of water in the wild and its not a problem' route. In the wild where talking potentially million of gallons of water that is constantly being oxygenated ,renewed and filted. Smaller bodies of water also have the potental to go stagnet pretty swiftly, even with a micro biological army.

A drip system would be the best idea, if smooth rocks are used, they can be easy to clean and water is alway fresh.

As a rule of thumb (exclued very few produce) if its says exo terra, its a bad idea.


----------



## don83000 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Exo Terra*



Krispy1984 said:


> As a rule of thumb (exclued very few produce) if its says exo terra, its a bad idea.


 
Would you like to further your comment before I go spending hard earned on Exo Terra equipment which I was about to do.


----------

